# 1978 patio rocking chair small diag digitized



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

1978 vintage rocking chair digitised and cut out and finished


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

A perfect example of the value of a large flat digitizer. Well done, and thanks for posting!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks Stan.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

thanks everybody, why couldn't I have had this back in the 1980's when building furniture for me was a big deal 
and I was swamped, I used to build a grandfather clock every 3 months now its every 20 yrs
The cnc machine back then would have generated good money , people were interested in custom furniture...now its quality ikea
and wall mart
but I enjoy this new tech stuff , its an aid to a non cad person like myself
I would like 3d scanning now but to run a cnc machine for 4-5 hrs doing 3d is costly on the electric bill , my dust collector and cnc are drawing 16-20 amp/hr


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

thanks everyone for the kind words, love this tech stuff wish I would have had it in the 1980's when wood was really in


----------

